# monthly goal



## sherrysilver (Dec 10, 2004)

My goal for this month is to stick with a job and not not give up because of anxiety .Today I had another interview at a hospice center.I got through the interview but towards the end when I said my goodbyes to everyone. I noticed that the manager blew very loud when I was about to close the door and one of the secretaries begin to laugh it seems as though shes trying to say my interview tired her out maybe I asked to many questions . :stu But this would be my first home health job so I wanted to get the feel of what all my duties where.I aso had to take a urine sample to one of the offices downtown and had no idea where this was located so, I asked her she seemed to be very impatient and short with me ,but I have to look passed all of this so thats my goal for this month.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Sounds like you did great during the interview. I say go for it. :banana


----------



## sherrysilver (Dec 10, 2004)

:thanks


----------



## kangaroo (Mar 2, 2005)

I think you did well! :banana congratulations


----------

